# Public Transport



## emilyjane (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi,

Can anyone give me advice on what the public transport is like in Dubai? Is it reliable, cheap etc?

Thank you


----------



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

emilyjane said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone give me advice on what the public transport is like in Dubai? Is it reliable, cheap etc?
> 
> Thank you


Metro is pretty cheap, clean and reliable but unless you live near it is pretty unaccessible.

Never been on a bus or even know where you would get one from but taxis are really cheap and your best bet to get around the city.


----------



## emilyjane (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for your reply.

I will be travelling from Mirdif to Dubai Marina for work...do you know if the Metro runs through that route or nearish? I have tried to look online but to no avail.

And using taxi's everyday, wouldn't that be very expensive?

Thank you!


----------



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah thats really far, over 30 mins drive when roads are quiet so prob would take you 1-2hrs each way by public transport as you would need to get to the metro,go on the metro(about 20stops) and then go otherside to reach your destination. Taxi would prob be about 80-90dhs each way so not an affordable option. If thats a long term thing you should definitely buy/rent a car


----------



## emilyjane (Jul 20, 2011)

I don't drive 

Thanks for your help, hopefully I will work something out!!


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Cheap, and fully automated.. but you need to live near it!


----------



## mitchell0417 (Oct 11, 2010)

most metro stops have feeder buses. I use bus and metro to work each day. buses run pretty much on time and are clean. takes a bit of working them out but I just asked the guys on reception in my building they were happy to give me the bus numbers and location of the stops. good luck.


----------



## emilyjane (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks guys...I have been doing a bit of research on the net and the metro seems pretty accessible as well as buses!

Thanks for all the great responses!!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Why are you living in Mirdif if you are working in the Marina? The buses are awful, not many westerners use them. You will likely be the only western woman on the bus so expect some uncomfortable stares. And you will have to walk to and wait for the bus in 40-50 degree heat during the summer. You are better to arrange for a taxi each day to take you to the nearest Metro and then get the Metro to the Marina but it will still take a long time. The Metro is very crowded during rush hours.
I have lived here 9 years and I have yet to meet a westerner who would attempt that route each day by public transport.
Do you have to live in Mirdif?


----------



## emilyjane (Jul 20, 2011)

I am living with family in Mirdif and have been offered a fantastic job opportunity in the Marina.

I was planning on doing the taxi then metro during the summer months.


----------



## dxbexpat (Nov 7, 2011)

emilyjane said:


> I am living with family in Mirdif and have been offered a fantastic job opportunity in the Marina.
> 
> I was planning on doing the taxi then metro during the summer months.


Metro has greatly improved with feeder buses but still Mirdiff to Marina may not be an easy option. search for car lifts, car pools or private transport companies which may drive you directly from mirdiff to marina in one easy ride and could be also cheaper compared to taxis. search on gulfnews classifieds, dubai marketplace in this and other forums and also dubizzle and be surprised from the choice you get.


----------



## ASD1 (Nov 18, 2011)

I recommend Taxis as they are extremely cheap and all over the place. Never been on the metro or the bus system though.


----------

